
Ethical consumers are seen as unattractive and boring by others, study finds - alexandrerond
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/apr/22/oliver-burkeman-change-life-ethical-consumers
======
alexandrerond
This article made me wonder how this might translate into tech choices (rather
than consuming choices).

We'd have to define what a moral tech choice is (a candidate would be "tech X
is more efficient doing what it's supposed to do than tech Y"). Then the other
variables could be the price/cost, the trendiness, the license, the backers,
the market share, simplicity etc.

Now, are people making choices based on efficiency of the tech considered
weirdos or dismissed by others whose choices are directed by other factors
like trendiness or simplicity? And if so, is it just because they know that
their choice is not the "moral" one?

